
The 2015 Panic Report - jonknee
https://panic.com/blog/the-2015-panic-report/
======
jonknee
Most interesting nugget to me was on iOS pricing:

> I brought this up last year and we still haven’t licked it. We had a change
> of heart — well, an experimental change of heart — and reduced the price of
> our iOS apps in 2015 to normalize them at $9.99 or less, thinking that was
> the upper limit and/or sweet spot for iOS app pricing. But it didn’t have a
> meaningful impact on sales.

> More and more I’m beginning to think we simply made the wrong type of apps
> for iOS — we made professional tools that aren’t really “in demand” on that
> platform — and that price isn’t our problem, but interest is.

> So, once again, we will investigate raising our iOS app prices in 2016, with
> two hopes: that the awesome customers that love and need these apps
> understand the incredible amount of work that goes into them and that these
> people are also willing to pay more for a quality professional app (whereas,
> say, the casual gamer would not).

